
Ask HN: Is everyone on the internet particularly pissed off this week? - teddyuk
I have had some really negative comments on reddit and stack overflow where normally they are quite positive.<p>On another forum was I accused of fraud and generally people seem pissed off.<p>Is it just me? Ha ha
======
kediz
Some possibilities: 1\. Disgruntled employees who got pulled back to save the
failing clouds blowing steam off on Reddit 2\. Just had dinner with his/her
least favorite relative and had a fight over why blue cheese is edible.

Hope that makes you feel better lol.

But if you still feel sad, take a look at :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16508921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16508921)

The top Rants by Linus on the Linux Kernel Mailing List

